# Texas City Dike 5/18/12 "triple tail!"



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I fished with "TangChaser" with generator and lights Friday night at the dike. I brought my gal's son and my neighbor's son. I witnessed a first as my neighbor's son caught a 17" Triple Tail there. **** limited on specs. Great time, lots of people out and deer meat, LoL!


----------

